# 390 Boss Vs Katana Vs Targa



## joshcowin (Apr 13, 2016)

hi mate ive only had the katanas out of three so cant compare on that part but i will say that i think the katanas are a brilliant binding. They are so versatile in the way that you can set your ankle strap up to have a surfy feel or a aggressive feel along with the highback. another thing i like is although they dont have alot of padding (on the newer ones they do) they are still very comfy.


----------



## Pekopeko (Dec 28, 2016)

Another vouch for the Katanas. I just tried the 2017 for the first time and I really love the customization I can do with these bindings. Love the response too!


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Appreciate the info. Based on everything I've read the Katana is a fantastic binding, probably lighter with more features than my Bosses. What I'm mostly curious to see if there is a noticeable difference in flex and response though or if I'm better off jumping up to the Targas for something to put on my more aggressive boards.


----------



## MozeyMo (Jan 18, 2017)

Brew, I own the 2017 Targas and 2017 Katanas. Both bindings have the same exact adjustment features. I run a size 9 BOA boot and my targas are L/XL, Katanas are M/L. 

-Katanas are stiffer side to side flex. Perhaps not stiffer but more side to side hold.
-Katanas have a micro disc. I have not felt any noticeable difference between a micro disc and aregular disc.
-I find the Targa toe strap fits the boot much better
-The Katanas toe strap system does not lie completely flat when pushed all the way forward (similar to Burton bindings), the Targa toe strap can lie completely flat when pushed foward (like Ride Bindings)
-The Targa highbacks need to be ridden with at least 1 or 2 notches of forward lean otherwise there will be a ton of space between your boot and the highback and the boot will be pushed too far forward.
-The Targa ankle strap can be adjusted to three different flex levels, the Katana does not but it does have a 3D ankle strap.
-The Katana footbed can be removed without tools, the Targa has one screw.
-The Katana has D30, the Targa does not but for $10 more the Targa Stale model does have D30.


Highbacks: Both bindings have adjustable canting in the highbacks and full rotation. The Targa highback canting by default ( 0 deg setting) is slightly forward, leaning toward the front of the board if you ride Regular, the Katana neutral highback canting is pretty neutral. This leads me to believe the Targas are slightly more suited towards carving and groomers and the Katanas more of an all around binding.

My personal review is that the Targa is a better binding for hard charging, riders who are able to put power into turns in exchange for response and stability. The Katanas are a great do-anything binding including hard charging and comes fully loaded with the latest features and tech. Youd be happy with either.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Brewtown said:


> Just picked up some 390 Bosses this weekend and I'm finally ready to ditch Union. I love my Forces but the comfort is just next level with Rome. I'd like to get a second set of bindings now, but not sure if I want to go with the Katanas or Targas. Can somebody compare how the 3 stack up from a response standpoint?


Looking at Katanas or Bosses, did you ever pick up the Katanas or Targas? Any insight on the Bosses likes/dislikes?


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

boisell said:


> Looking at Katanas or Bosses, did you ever pick up the Katanas or Targas? Any insight on the Bosses likes/dislikes?


Just got my first day on the 2016 Targas today, big fan. I like the 390s as well and will be keeping those on my softer boards. What do you wanna know?


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Are the bosses heavy? How do you think they would they do on a medium stiff board? Also, is the padding deadening or give enough board feel? Thanks bud!


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

boisell said:


> Are the bosses heavy? How do you think they would they do on a medium stiff board? Also, is the padding deadening or give enough board feel? Thanks bud!


Neither the bosses or targas are light, I don't really notice it when I'm riding though. They'd do fine, I see them as similar to Cartels or Forces, something you could use on pretty much any board. Strap is pretty Cush and has some give to it so it doesn't have the lightning quick toeside response the targas have. Also have thicker foot beds than the targas. They're super damp for sure, some might find it dead but I don't mind it. Rode them with my new adidas boots with the energy boost sole, definitely a very different feel coming from 32 boots and union bindings. For me the extra comfort is worth it.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I've ridden katanas for two years. I've literally tried every binding out there. And comfort on the katana is second to none. 

The only thing that stopped me from staying in these bindings is that the highbacks attaches to the heelcup in a very high spot. So after a while all my boots show weird wear spots on them. To the point where it's worn through the leather...... and rather quickly too.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I now have the the rome DOD. Thinking that they would be as comfortable. They aren't. The ankle strap is very rigid so on hard toe carves you can feel them pinch a bit due to lack of squishiness. Lol


----------



## uriahpete (May 30, 2017)

How you find an under foot flex and board feel with Katanas? Will they make a good job for buttering?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

uriahpete said:


> How you find an under foot flex and board feel with Katanas? Will they make a good job for buttering?


They have a mini disk like the union contact pro/contact/ultra so the underfoot flex is also very good IMO. I have no problem with buttering.


----------

